# In Coming



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Not that I could do it :cry2: but ever since I first started collecting and found the old 1960/70's catalogues from O&W. I have been trying to collect as many as posible :lol: No so hard when I started as there was always a few vintage O&W's on E-Bay at reasonable prices. In the last few years they seem to have dried up and the ones that have turned up have been rough and or expensive :bb:

So very pleased to have won this one tonight  not cheap but I have never seen one on the forums let alone for sale.

Anyway just my thing, nice and busy :lol: Auto movement in a S.S case.

Now who has a Selectron chronograph to complete the line up :lol:

Sellers pics




























$55 in the 1970's 










Mike


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Congratulations that is a beauty 

That airplane on the caseback is very cool

Enjoy it

Dave


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

congrats


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Nice one Mike :thumbsup: , would love to see a group shot when that one arrives.

BTW I know what you mean about the prices going up 

Sorry I don't know anyone with a selectron (for sale) 










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

mutley said:


> Nice one Mike :thumbsup: , would love to see a group shot when that one arrives


I will have to retake this one. It's also missing a gold plated chrono I forgot to put in the group h34r:










Nice Selectron chrono don't ever sell it, with out speaking to me first :lol:

Mike


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

Well done Mike. As you say, a rare beastie now, and in reasonable nick too. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

MIKE said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Mike :thumbsup: , would love to see a group shot when that one arrives
> ...


Now you are just being greedy :lol:

Words almost fail me, stunning, especially like the moon orbiter :drool: I remember seeing a few of these go on ebay a few years ago for next to nothing :wallbash:

Cheers

Andrew


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Lovely watch Mike.  I was watching that one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Congrats. Mike, you are fast becoming the largest O&W owner on the forum :thumbup:


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

DaveE said:


> Lovely watch Mike.  I was watching that one.


Wondered if you would be :lol:

Luckily I had the wife on bidding :huh: She can get the bid on with a second to go 90% of the time :blink: just using a cheap and nasty little travel clock 

Thanks for the positive comments.

Mike


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Very nice, superb collection, much prefer the old ones to the newer ones


----------



## norfolkngood (Oct 11, 2008)

Mike that is a fantastic collection :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

Well done Mike ,as already mentioned looks in good nick mate


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

MIKE said:


> mutley said:
> 
> 
> > Nice one Mike :thumbsup: , would love to see a group shot when that one arrives
> ...


I always feel sick looking at that photo knowing ill never have them all 

Well done on that new arrival though Mike its a beauty


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice on Mike, collection's looking great :thumbsup:

Mark


----------

